# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Pijnstimulator

## Pfloyd Bruinsma

: :Smile: Wie kan mij meer vertellen over een pijnstimulator,één die geinplanteerd is. Het is namelijk de bedoeling om mij daarvoor in aanmerking te laten komen. Nu heb ik wel het één en ander gehoord van de pijnspecialist, maar toch heb ik nog wel wat vragen hierover. Wie kent dit, of heeft dit meegemaakt. Bij wie is er geinplanteerd, en hoe zijn de bevindingen. Wie kan mij hier meer over vertellen.
Bijvoorbaat mijn hartelijke dank.

Pfloyd Bruinsma

----------


## Marie

Ik snap het ff niet, waarom zou je pijn willen stimuleren?
Ik zou er liever van af willen.

----------


## Pfloyd

Ben ik dan zo onduidelijk geweest, een pijnstimulator is er voor om de pijn te stimmuleren dus te dimmen. En als je dimt krijg je minder of helemaal geen pijn meer, dus daar is een pijnstimulator voor.

----------

Ik weet niet of je dit bedoeld (Eses) maar op de site van de dystrofievereniging staat een persoonlijk verhaal van Martijn Meijer. Misschien kun je daar es gaan kijken. Voor alle duidelijkheid: www.pdver.atcomputing.nl

----------


## verbeurt hans

Beste pfloyd 
Ik ben hans en ben zelf drager van een neurostimelator en ik ben daar goed mee en heb goede stimulatie in mijn rug.Ik heb zelf een club op gericht van neurostimelator als je intrese hebt mag je ons altijd schrijven of langs komen.Het adres is http://gezondheid.clubs.nl/neurostimelator 
hopelijk tot binnen kort wij helpen graag mensen met een neurostimelator ik weet er alles af.

groetjes hans

----------


## Pfloyd

Beste Hans, 

Bedankt voor je bericht, ik heb er in mijn vraag niet bij gezegd dat ik een dwarslaese heb. Mijn pijn kun je vergelijken met famtoom pijn, omdat ik geen gevoel heb vanaf mijn navel. Maar toch heb ik een zeer brandende pijn, het is net of ik in kokendwater sta. Nu willen ze bij mij een pijnstimulator implanteren en een morfinepomp. Mijn vraag is, zijn er mensen die ook geen gevoel meer hebben en toch pijn hebben, en zijn er bij deze mensen ook pijnstimulators geimplanteerd. En wat voor ervaring hebben zij hier mee. Hans ik heb geprobeerd op de site te komen die jij mij voorstelde, maar ik werdt niet toegelaten. Ik had geen uitnodiging, zodoende kon ik niet bij jullie terecht. Met vriendelijke groeten.
Pfloyd Bruinsma

----------


## hans

hallo pfloyd
Ik heb u een uitnodiging gestuurd u kan altijd lid worden van onze club er zijn momenteel al 106 mensen die drager zijn van een stimelator en er zijn ook nog leden met een morfinepomp.

groetjes hans

----------

